# Costa Rica - Fiesta Premier Resort



## Kel (Jan 21, 2006)

Just an FYI...  There's a bunch of II Getaways for 2006 for the Fiesta Premier Resort in Costa Rica.  There is an all inclusive fee.  Tripadvisor.com reviews are good (as long as they are not overbooked).  We’ve wanted to go to Costa Rica for a while, so we booked one for November 2006.  It's going to be an adventure.  Can't wait!

Happy travels!

Kel


----------



## SharonD (Jan 21, 2006)

Kel, did II give you a price for the all-inclusive?  Thanks!


----------

